# General > Biodiversity >  Pine Martins

## ValandGeorge

Can anyone give me an idea of the number of martins in the area, have managed to catch sight of one last week and my other half saw one last year, so is this a lucky sighting or will I be able to see more?? George

----------


## Southern-Gal

I saw two (or the same one) around this time last year but have not seen any since. We are near Wester Loch. I know other people in the area have seen them too.

----------


## ValandGeorge

The one I saw was near Westerdale and looked like it was carrying a chick of some description, I was pretty close. Would love to find the time to see these more often and capture them on camera, have seen the footage on YouTube posted on this forum and got to admit I really like Martins- they seem to be the up market, better dressed version of stoat/ weasel / polecat family!

----------


## jim10

hi,try Rumster Forest, we have seen Pine Martin's there, its a nice place to walk and we often see lot's of wildlife, the Pine Martin is a rare treat though

----------


## ValandGeorge

Saw another / same one again tonight, same place and this time I almost ran it over but managed to slow down in time!

----------


## newweecroft

One rampaged through my turkey flock a couple of years ago, would have had them all had we not got to them quickly. Seen it back yearly.

----------


## essex boy

There are more about than people think. My daughter saw one at the beginning of the week and we had one nest under a shed.

----------


## bluebell

Seen one at Haistigrow yesterday evening, it's a shame to see their habitat all gone there  :Frown:

----------


## billmoseley

It is a same they have harvested the wood but it was planted as a crop. the pine martins will find somewhere new

----------


## sids

Marten.








.............

----------


## bluebell

> It is a same they have harvested the wood but it was planted as a crop. the pine martins will find somewhere new


Yes I Know billmoseley but it looks so bare now, I think that when they are planting trees to crop they should plant extra that can be left behind for the wildlife.

----------

